# Knife Laws



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello I'm new to the site and new to Massachusetts as well having just moved from Seattle, Washington. I have been reviewing the State laws concerning the carrying of folding type pocket knives and am more than a little confused. I have a pocket knife that is not spring actuated and measures 6 inches in the closed position with what could be referred to as a "single edge stiletto style blade with a false edge". I can not find anything that says I can't carry it . (b) Whoever, except as provided by law, carries on his person, or carries on his person or under his control in a vehicle, any stiletto, dagger or a device or case which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked position, any ballistic knife, or any knife with a detachable blade capable of being propelled by any mechanism, dirk knife, any knife having a double-edged blade, or a switch knife, or any knife having an automatic spring release device by which the blade is released from the handle, having a blade of over one and one-half inches, or a slung shot, blowgun, blackjack, metallic knuckles or knuckles of any substance which could be put to the same use with the same or similar effect as metallic knuckles, nunchaku, zoobow, also known as klackers or kung fu sticks, or any similar weapon consisting of two sticks of wood, plastic or metal connected at one end by a length of rope, chain, wire or leather, a shuriken or any similar pointed starlike object intended to injure a person when thrown, or any armband, made with leather which has metallic spikes, points or studs or any similar device made from any other substance or a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand, or a manrikigusari or similar length of chain having weighted ends; or whoever, when arrested upon a warrant for an alleged crime, or when arrested while committing a breach or disturbance of the public peace, is armed with or has on his person, or has on his person or under his control in a vehicle, a billy or other dangerous weapon other than those herein mentioned and those mentioned in paragraph (a), shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than two and one-half years nor more than five years in the state prison, or for not less than six months nor more than two and one-half years in a jail or house of correction, except that, if the court finds that the defendant has not been previously convicted of a felony, he may be punished by a fine of not more than fifty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than two and one-half years in a jail or house of correction.What this says to me is I am fine to carry it as long as I am not disturbing the peace. Is this correct? Thanks


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Buy yourself a leatherman...dave yourself a world of grief.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

how do you Dave yourself?


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Many cities and towns have ordinances concerning the carrying and possession of knives. I would recommend that you check the ordinaces in the cities and towns in which you live, work, and frequent. Also, if you are arrested on a warrant or you resist arrest and are in possession of a knife, whether legal or illegal, I believe it becomes felony possession of a dangerous weapon.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Agreed with what was said. "Typically" folding knives are ok to carry so long as they conform with the law ie - no double sided blade, no automatic open, no butterfly knives etc.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

screamineagle said:


> how do you Dave yourself?


Maybe he's got a cold?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SAVE, ok..it was a freakin typo .....damn 6000 post and I mess up one time!


----------

